# Can anyone ID this camera?



## classic camera (May 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have owned the pictured camera since 2009, and despite my best efforts cannot learn much about it.
I know it is a 1980 anniversary Brownie for 110 film, but I cannot find any info about it's gold colouring. The previous owner stated it was on display at a Kodak shop in Australia which is the limit of my information. Is this a rare colour scheme and has anyone heard of another? The camera and case look professionally painted.

Thanks!


----------



## compur (May 19, 2016)

The 1980 Anniversary Brownie was the last Kodak camera to wear the Brownie name so I'm guessing this is some sort of special issue model commemorating that. Perhaps the last _last_ Brownie off the assembly line?

Also, some Kodak cameras were manufactured in Australia at that time and may have some different cosmetics than those made in USA or elsewhere.


----------



## KC1 (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, its item number 436.


----------

